# 2011 WHERKLE grow with pics



## SKAGITMAGIC (Mar 13, 2011)

I reset my image size on my camara to 0.3 less than one and it worked, Anyway MAZAR X purple urkle,


----------



## Hick (Mar 13, 2011)

:aok: ................


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Mar 13, 2011)

Here's a couple other projects I have going on, A dutch treat grow, I have a mother growing horizontally across 3ft. deep 5ft. wide 7ft tall closet, I've got the bottom shelf under florecents and a 400 watt mh. for the top shelf. under the floresents I also have some BLZ I've started from seed. bummer the browse my pictures thing didn't come up and i got this enter the url deal i dont understand,Where's the browse your images thing I had when I started?Where's my journal? I was hopein to add pics to the wherkle journal as it progressed


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 13, 2011)

Wheres the pics.


----------



## nouvellechef (Mar 13, 2011)

Looks good neighbor


----------



## MichiganMedhead (Mar 13, 2011)

very nice! looks clean in there :lama:


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Mar 13, 2011)

the dutch treat and the blz starts


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Mar 17, 2011)

I put in the Dutch treat!! It's suppose to finish 15 days quicker than the Whurkle, The DT must of grew 2 inches yesterday,


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Mar 20, 2011)

I cut the hours to 12x12 about a week ago and 13 of the 28 Whurkles were Males, they had root bound sitting in dixie cups for 40 days waiting for other plants to finish, thats about the ratio on all my seed grows though, anyway, I got the screen going on my scrog Dutch Treat, and have room for 1 more fast finisher at the far corner of the room. I have a Cinderella 99 bushing out in the closet, one more week of 19/5 hours and she gets sent to the corner. I also repotted the BLZ grow last night, 20 days in the 18 oz. cups, I re-did the shelves in the closet and put them in 1 gallon pots of amended coco, everythings growing in amended coco called Basement.
  I also put up a second screen on the Dutch Treat, she's really growing fast, stretchy's the word.


----------



## puasurfs (Mar 20, 2011)

Beautiful!  Your set up is really great. I'm gonna keep an eye on you I have the feeling there is much to learn here. Thanks for the pics!


----------



## Roddy (Mar 21, 2011)

I was told white on floor would promote stretch in your plants, not sure if this is a concern?

and of course as usual, I forget to mention that the plants are beautiful...D'OH!!  Looking good!


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Mar 22, 2011)

twelve days into the 12x12 cycle


----------



## nouvellechef (Mar 22, 2011)

Looking good


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Mar 26, 2011)

Thanks novellechef, I looked at your soil recipe, I'd like to try amending some of stuber's special blend,as to date, I don't add anything to it but chemical nutes but I see great results from you organic farmers, one of the things I saw you discussing was inoculants??? not a clue, I figure a preventitive something or other, anyway, all the meals, alfalfa,kelp, bone, blood, and guanos etc. green sand, are on special right now and i'm tempted. here's a close-up i took tonight, the magic's happening. I love this camera!!


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Mar 26, 2011)

pictures of forming flowers


----------



## nouvellechef (Mar 26, 2011)

No blood. If you found that, its the old recipe. Hell yes. On sale. Buy it up. If and when you decide to take the leap, let me know and I will give you updated recipe. You will never look back. Innoculant can be found at the hydro store. While bunch around. Oregonism, great white shark, etc. Like $25 for a jar and it will innoculate around 190 plants.


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Mar 26, 2011)

Roddy said:
			
		

> I was told white on floor would promote stretch in your plants, not sure if this is a concern?
> 
> and of course as usual, I forget to mention that the plants are beautiful...D'OH!! Looking good!


, thanks roddy, I don't know about the white floor thing, but i've always had white on the floors, I don't think the plants have noticed. lol


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Mar 29, 2011)

19 days, there looking healthy


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Apr 4, 2011)

There looking ok, I'm getting to many yellowing leaves though, not enough sauce a couple weeks ago i guess, we'll get em next time.


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Apr 15, 2011)

It's been 35 days since i squeezed the trigger.


----------



## TheKlonedRanger (Apr 15, 2011)

Very nice. Bet it smells lovely in there.


----------



## Gixxerman420 (Apr 15, 2011)

Looking mighty frosty SKAGIT; Keep up the good work!:bongin:


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Apr 17, 2011)

The whurkle girls seem tired to me, I can't explain it, there only at 36 days or so and they look done, I looked at some trichomes last night and they were crystal clear, I know the're probably not gonna gain enough weight to make burnin the lamps worthwhile, a couple colas look like they wanna reveg. Guess I'll stop the nutes and see what develops.


----------



## tcbud (Apr 17, 2011)

Looking Beautiful!


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Apr 21, 2011)

we've started flushing, one of the girls turned real purple, i repotted the BLZ tonight. Canna Banana Cake tonight, peanut butter frosting, man its good.


----------



## smokingjoe (Apr 22, 2011)

SKAGITMAGIC said:
			
		

> we've started flushing, one of the girls turned real purple, i repotted the BLZ tonight. Canna Banana Cake tonight, peanut butter frosting, man its good.




Droooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool


----------



## Gixxerman420 (Apr 22, 2011)

Did the temps drop on you? Dramatic variance from day to night will cause the coloration sometimes; aided with the flush of available nutrients might intensify the effects of temps. Looking mighty tasty either or!


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Apr 22, 2011)

No the temps have been pretty consistent, it's just the one plant that went total purple, i'm ready to hang them girls and get on with the Dutch treat, she smells like a lady should, sweeeet. My C99's comin on strong also, The picture of the treat doesn't give her justice, her yields gonna be great for 1 indoor plant veged for a month.


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Apr 30, 2011)

the bottoms yellowed and the tops look yummy.


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (May 2, 2011)

the WH in Whurkle stands for White Widow, The plant I thought fathered the Purple Urkle girls,  we got the WW seeds from a broker in Europe. Anyway at the time we also got some freebies called Mazar, I now believe that it was a Mazar male who sired these damsels. I was looking at some pictures and BAM!!! there was my BUD, unmistakable.hxxp://www.kindgreenbuds.com/marijuana-strains/mazar.html    I haven't decided if it's a good thing or a bad thing, but it is what it is,  I'm really happy that I've moved on to other strains, friends and family are glad also. I need to master the LST stuff for bigger yields and i'll be happy, Just like my BLZ, I found out my seeds were BLZ mom Super Silver Haze DAD. the two males from these seeds?? i'm keeping some pollen, and making more seeds, I'm having fun!!


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (May 2, 2011)

Did I mention the Mrs. said she thought that Mazar had been in the Woodpile!! Ya, a couple of years ago lol.


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (May 3, 2011)

54 days Mazar and 44 days on the Dutch treat tonight,


----------



## bho_expertz (May 4, 2011)

Good looking plants ... Congrats


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (May 4, 2011)

Alot of the girls are are turning a little purple, almost time to AXE em.


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (May 22, 2011)

I finally got all the Mazzar trichomes cloudy with scattered amber, manicured hung up and a few already in jars, I'm useing the hygrometer, but its niot to different from what i ussually do, more precise I guess. Even rolled a big fattie, and it was real sweet for a couple of days cureing, we also took the Dutch treat out of netting and the mrs. started manicureng it. the  C99 looks fresh, still bulking, maybe I should give her some bloom supplyment, she only gets plant marvel blue crystals, its for bud, I store it in jars, so it doesn't turn to liquid and i lost the exact name, it lasts forever in my little grow.  going on 5 grow, and still have a couple quarts!! I took a nap this afternoon and I slept 5 hours, I'm gonna be up all night, heres a pic of the c99 after I took the DT out of the net, I just pushed stakes into to C99s pot to re-net her, I DIY'd on a special pot for my next 99 project,


----------



## Rosebud (May 22, 2011)

Looking good Skagit!


----------



## bho_expertz (May 22, 2011)

All those jars ... :stoned:


----------



## WeedHopper (May 22, 2011)

I want some.:hubba:


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (May 22, 2011)

bho_expertz said:
			
		

> All those jars ... :stoned:


 I figure about 50 jars of finished, Jar and a half per plant, 16 Mazzys,9 BLZ xSuper Silver CRoss, 3 DTs like the one above and My cindy,i give alot away, a jar to the kids, a jar to montana, a jar to a broke bud, pretty much anyone with a card in need, I'd give a little weed to. I've got a package of 60 Mazzar seeds i'm sending to england, no expectations,young guy with a bunch of property in portugal, seen my thread in another place,he makes hashish, and wants my mazzar for some reason. Anyway i gonna go see if anythings ready for trimming or paper sacks or something. I think I'll add to my signature,   a BUSY Gardners, a Happy Gardner. Oh ya I finnally found that user CD thing, thanks for all the good words, and right back at you. I even have points????? I better give some love back.


----------



## BudLover#69 (May 22, 2011)

Skagit,,  YOUR SET UP ROCKS!!  I can't stop the smile on my Face.  Yor set up and plants/finished product looks Great.   Very Nice  

I am growing some Querkle's out right now, they are good but you really have to let them go to the very end of harvest window. At that point they are a very nice high.    

Looking @ you with Envy!,,,, I want to go back WA--Gods Country. I lived in and around Ft Lewis for 10 yrs. Loved it and still do, Hows Fishing? too much water?  Well Great set up and Plants  Smoke ON!


----------



## bho_expertz (May 22, 2011)

SKAGITMAGIC said:
			
		

> I've got a package of 60 Mazzar seeds i'm sending to england, no expectations,young guy with a bunch of property in portugal, seen my thread in another place,he makes hashish, and wants my mazzar for some reason.



Perhaps my neighbour  ... Have seen a thread from one guy that lives in London and grows in Marroco ... ICMag Forum i think. [REMOVED NAME] his name. Nice to make those friendships ... overseas .


----------



## thomas 11111 (May 23, 2011)

Those are some sexy ladies you have there!  After seein those I had to go clean myself up!  :giggle:


----------



## thomas 11111 (May 23, 2011)

bho_expertz said:
			
		

> Perhaps my neighbour  ... Have seen a thread from one guy that lives in London and grows in Marroco ... ICMag Forum i think. Paulo his name. Nice to make those friendships ... overseas .


  I would say that names are probably not a good thing to be throwing around!  I'm glad you don't know mine!!


----------



## bho_expertz (May 23, 2011)

thomas 11111 said:
			
		

> I would say that names are probably not a good thing to be throwing around! I'm glad you don't know mine!!


 
btw ... have edited my post and removed the name. Can u do the same for your post ?
but it is his username i don't know his name ... Like your username is thomas_11111, so your name ( for me ) is thomas and mine bho . Have not understand the part " I'm glad you don't know mine!!" ... are you trying to be funny ? Or calling me a rat ? Didn't like it.


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (May 23, 2011)

Hey theres no rats on this thread, lol cultural differences maybe, thats why i love it here, pass the bong get along doo doo


----------



## thomas 11111 (May 23, 2011)

bho_expertz said:
			
		

> btw ... have edited my post and removed the name. Can u do the same for your post ?
> but it is his username i don't know his name ... Like your username is thomas_11111, so your name ( for me ) is thomas and mine bho . Have not understand the part " I'm glad you don't know mine!!" ... are you trying to be funny ? Or calling me a rat ? Didn't like it.


  No implications.  Just joking around:rofl:  Didn't mean to offend.  If I did I sincerely apologize.


----------



## bho_expertz (May 24, 2011)

Very funny ...:rant:


----------

